# Fat Girl on My Name is Earl on NBC



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 5, 2006)

Oops... thought it was coming up tonight. Mark your calendar for an appearance by Lindsay Hollister on "My Name is Earl" on *January 12*.

I still fear fat jokes, but the show is genuinely very funny. I love it when "It Takes Two" is on the soundtrack.

Here's info on Lindsay. She's a cutie! http://lindsayhollisterfan.tripod.com/


----------



## bigdog (Jan 5, 2006)

She's very pretty... but there are lots of women here on Dimensions that are just as pretty :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 5, 2006)

She's very nice too, as many here can attest from when they met her at the convention this past summer. She was a very friendly, laid-back, centered girl from what I could tell, and she spent a great deal of time with a couple of friends... so I'm sure they felt the same.


----------



## NFA (Jan 6, 2006)

Lindsay is a really fun actress, too. A shame she seems to be the only employable fat woman in Hollywood, because she gets ALL of these parts, but she's always very enjoyable in them. I'm hoping whatever the story is, its not too agressively negative. "My Name is Earl" actually is a basically very sweet and good natured show. Which means we could get a surprisingly positive and endearing show or it could be fat hatred dressed up in its "sweet and good natured" outfit. I'm optimistic it will be the former, though.


----------



## PooPooMcGoo (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey guys,

The episode airs next Thurs. the 12th, so set your Tivos. Also, she has an official website: www.LINDSAYHOLLISTER.com with more info on her.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 6, 2006)

PooPooMcGoo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The episode airs next Thurs. the 12th, so set your Tivos. Also, she has an official website: www.LINDSAYHOLLISTER.com with more info on her.



Thanks, PooPoo... It was confusing. They showed a preview of next week's "Earl" show before last night's episode began so I rushed and posted a message here thinking it was last night's show. Then when I saw it wasn't, I searched for Lindsay's name, then went to IMDB.com where her episode was showing as airing on 1/19. It seemed very strange that NBC would air a preview two weeks early unless the show was not airing for a while. I'm good now. Thanks.


----------



## FEast (Jan 6, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Thanks, PooPoo... It was confusing. They showed a preview of next week's "Earl" show before last night's episode began so I rushed and posted a message here thinking it was last night's show. Then when I saw it wasn't, I searched for Lindsay's name, then went to IMDB.com where her episode was showing as airing on 1/19. It seemed very strange that NBC would air a preview two weeks early unless the show was not airing for a while. I'm good now. Thanks.


Some of the stations seem to be doing that lately. I think it's because they've been on re-runs for so long, they fear they may be losing their audiences, so they're giving us teasers to keep us interested. I, for one, am thoroughly disgusted, but at least it's given me time to get caught up on my backlog of tapes of previous shows.

Thanks for the heads up, Laura. I watched a couple of the _MY NAME IS EARL_ episodes, but it's just a little too silly and sophomoric for me. With Lindsay Hollister appearing, however, I'll be sure to tape this one. I'm always interested to see a show's handling of a "fat" episode. Given what I've seen of that show so far, I suspect it'll be really mean, but I'm willing to give them a chance.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

No, it will start out really mean, but Earl has to make his restitution in order to get his Karma back in order. Should turn out well in the end.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jan 6, 2006)

bigdog said:


> She's very pretty... but there are lots of women here on Dimensions that are just as pretty :wubu:



Very true, but not all of them make it to TV. Aside from talk show appearances from the likes of Teighlor, Heather Boyle, MsXXL, Gaining Goddess, Goddess Patty and Zsalynn (and if I left anyone out, it's only because I never saw the episode), all we really have as far as scripted TV goes is a guest appearance from SophieBBW on _Third Watch_. Hopefully Ms.Hollister's talent will inspire other drama and sitcom writers to incorporate more gorgeous fat girls into their material because Kirstie Allie's attempt failed miserably.

Oh, and furthermore, *VH1 CELEBRITY FIT CLUB...LEAVE LINDSAY HOLLISTER ALONE!!*


----------



## Cheryl05 (Jan 6, 2006)

For everyone's information Lindsay Hollister played 20 Questions last fall on BBartsweb.com -- see the link below:


Linday Hollister Interview


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 6, 2006)

Well isn't she so gosh darn cute!?!?!


----------



## FEast (Jan 7, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Aside from talk show appearances from the likes of Teighlor, Heather Boyle, MsXXL, Gaining Goddess, Goddess Patty and Zsalynn (and if I left anyone out, it's only because I never saw the episode), all we really have as far as scripted TV goes is a guest appearance from SophieBBW on _Third Watch_.


You left out Fuchsia. I appeared on quite a few talk shows in the 70's and 80's, not to mention a second _DONAHUE_ stint in 1995. However, they were under my _real_ name, not my "nom-de-porn," butcha didn't mention me anyway, so it was prolly before your time.

There've been other fat actresses who've made guest appearances on other tv shows, although they don't spring to mind at the moment. And don't forget Conchata Ferrell, who has a regular gig on _TWO AND A HALF MEN_. She's terrific in it, and I also liked her in the long-gone _HOT L BALTIMORE_. There's also a fat regular in that Pamela Anderson vehicle, _STACKED_, but I couldn't bring myself to watch it after the first couple of episodes. Hey, I gave it a try; it's just not my cup of tea.

In another thread, they talked about collections. I forgot to mention that I had a huge collection of taped tv shows with fat characters or real-life people, dating back to the 80's, but last year I sent it to someone who's editing it all for posterity. It might eventually be offered here on _DIMENSIONS_, but time will tell. He's very busy, and it's slow going, as there must be thousands of shows on them, but we're cataloguing them all, and they should be available in some format or other eventually.

As for Kirstie Alley, she's a beautiful woman at any size, and you can't really fault her for cashing in on something that affects so many of us, but I think she's a bit of a flake, and aside from some great FA scenes, I thought her tv show was a flat out disaster.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 7, 2006)

FEast said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Laura. I watched a couple of the _MY NAME IS EARL_ episodes, but it's just a little too silly and sophomoric for me.


Give it another chance, Foosh. It's among the funniest things on primetime network television (which admittedly, ain't saying much).


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jan 7, 2006)

FEast said:


> As for Kirstie Alley, she's a beautiful woman at any size, and you can't really fault her for cashing in on something that affects so many of us, but I think she's a bit of a flake, and aside from some great FA scenes, I thought her tv show was a flat out disaster.~Bountifully, Fuchsia



That's pretty much why I said that it failed. As far as I'm concerned, _Babes_ has yet to be topped in terms of size positive TV, whether it's sitcom, drama, or otherwise. The late Wendy Jo Sperber (and fellow cast mates) did far more to hammer down the traditional "everyone point and laugh" fat jokes, and not a single one of those three talented, gorgeous actresses got the attention that Kirstie Alley got. I'm sure that a few movies and a little show called _Cheers_ had something to do with it, but I'm sure you catch my drift.
And again, I left you out because I probably never saw the shows that you were referring to. I'd love to see them...I distinctly remember seeing Teighlor on Donahue, were you on that panel as well?


----------



## wtchmel (Jan 9, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the heads up! I love that show, and I try to watch anything with Lindsay Hollister in it. I saw her(workshop thing) at the Naafa convention last summer, she was so beautiful! Thanks again!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey... the episode with Lindsay Hollister is on tonight


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 12, 2006)

Well.. it was hardly worth sending anyone scrambling to watch. Lindsay had a small, stereotypical fat girl part.

Side note: John Favreau sure has gotten tubby


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 12, 2006)

she is awfully cute.

MOOSE AND SQUIRREL

hahaha

aaron£


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 12, 2006)

See, I watched it with a totally different view I guess. I thought it was funny, and really enjoyed her part. 

She just played a huge goofball, and her weight was never even mentioned, her part just as easily could have been played by some bookish little geeky girl. I thought it was really cool to just have a fat girl in the part just because she did a great job. 

Even when he was sort of afraid of her (when she said she loved him), the fear was just normal and didn't seem to be about her weight, just about her "special quality". LOL  

Plus, I thought it was really cool to see her in a comedic role after so much heavy (forgive it) drama.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 12, 2006)

ClashCityRocker said:


> she is awfully cute.
> 
> MOOSE AND SQUIRREL
> 
> ...



That was so funny... I freakin' love that show.


----------



## NFA (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm going to agree with AnnMarie on this one. That role could have easily been played by a thin actress and it wouldn't have made a bit of difference. I thought it was played a bit too over the top, but it still had nothing to do with her weight. Yes, she was dorky, but we were given to think of the eventual manager and all of the co-workers were much the same and none of them were fat. Thought I'd have liked to see her get a bigger (and less goofy) role, its refreshing that she wasn't playing "Obvious Fat Girl of the Week" for once.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 12, 2006)

NFA said:


> I'm going to agree with AnnMarie on this one. That role could have easily been played by a thin actress and it wouldn't have made a bit of difference. I thought it was played a bit too over the top, but it still had nothing to do with her weight. Yes, she was dorky, but we were given to think of the eventual manager and all of the co-workers were much the same and none of them were fat. Thought I'd have liked to see her get a bigger (and less goofy) role, its refreshing that she wasn't playing "Obvious Fat Girl of the Week" for once.



Oh yeah, totally agree it was way over the top, but everything on that show is. Joy? Randy? C'mon now, it's all nuts. lol But yeah, I really thought it was nice to just see her being a regular ol' goofball and it not having anything at all to do with her weight.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh yeah, totally agree it was way over the top, but everything on that show is. Joy? Randy? C'mon now, it's all nuts.




True.. true. I was thinking about this later and kinda asked myself what did I expect from the show anyway? 

Perceptions will vary I guess. I saw negative immediately, dumb fat girl working in a fast food restaurant... dumb fat girl falling for someone who showed a bit of kindness to her. 

This particular episode of Earl my was least favorite of all that I've seen. _The Office _on the other hand, made me laugh out loud.


----------



## FEast (Jan 13, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> I distinctly remember seeing Teighlor on Donahue, were you on that panel as well?


Yes. They called, wanting to do a show about Bountiful, and it spiralled from there. I recommended some of my models, and Teighlor, Ambrosia, and Sugar were featured, with Ambrosia being on the stage more than anyone. There were others, too, including a couple of FAs I'd recommended.

I was featured from the audience this time around, but back in 1978, I was on the stage during the whole show. In those days, they stuck to one subject, and didn't bounce around all over the place, trying to keep the attention of the short-attention spanners. We talked about NAAFA and being a fat person, in depth. Due to that appearance, _60 MINUTES_ finally decided to do a piece on us, which we'd tried to get them to do for years. Seems that Mike Wallace saw us on _DONAHUE_, and asked why they'd never done a piece on us. 

He came to our convention that year, and in one of the rap sessions, wound up shedding tears about how badly he just realized he'd treated his fat stepdaughter over the years about her weight. The producer said that part would never air, and she was right, but I think it made the tough journalist more human, would have played well in Peoria, and just about everyplace else.


----------

